# EEA family permit interview !



## rayan (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi all, 

I have applied for the EEA family permit visa for my partner on September the 2nd 2013, I also submitted all the requested documents.

The embassy contacted us regarding my bank statements, they wanted the original paper not a copy so we sent it, 
also few weeks later my employer was contacted and asked several questions about me. 

However a few days ago my wife was contacted by the British Embassy and asked to attend an interview? 

Does anyone know what is happening and what we should expect ?
also what documents should she take with her when attending the interview ?!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


rayan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for the EEA family permit visa for my partner on September the 2nd 2013, I also submitted all the requested documents.
> 
> ...


I have never seen a situation like yours, and one must wonder what's going through ECO's head. Bring a folder with similar documents you have sent in, and have a one-on-one chat with your wife. Ask among y'all questions like: what side of the bed does she sleep on? What kind of ice cream does he like? And trust there will be intrusive and personal questions.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## rayan (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Jrge , 
my wife is pregnant but the embassy isn't aware of that, will this affect the case? 
Do we have to tell them? 
Will definitely do some revision on those personal questions! 
Thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


rayan said:


> Thanks for your reply Jrge ,
> my wife is pregnant but the embassy isn't aware of that, will this affect the case?
> Do we have to tell them?
> Will definitely do some revision on those personal questions!
> Thanks


If you tell them or at least mention it, will/might clear certain doubts.

You don't have to answer this out here, but be prepared to explain any encounters you or your wife might have had with law enforcement. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## rayan (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi all ,

I want to ask you what the requirements are in applying EEA2 family permit for my wife and do i need to work full time to be able to apply ? because currently i have part-time work .

My wife is in possession of eea family permit visa but currently she is not able to travel mainly because of her pregnancy and this make me concerned about the validation of the visa ?

also i want to know if she move to london before have her baby , is the NHS free for maternity care or will be charge us ?

Many thanks and I will be great full for your further advice. 
Kind Regards.


----------

